# Is there any advantages or disadvantages ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

When using two sets of front speakers??? ...:scratch:

After reading post that everybody is upgrading their system ... the upgraditis fever got me too :bigsmile::bigsmile:

I have the Infinity TSS-750, I opened another tread and one of the posts said: " Good excuse to change speakers" ... thank you, that's how this fever started...

I wish I can get the SVS PB01 system, Klipsch, Polk or any other good system ... I'm short to :spend::spend: (I need at least 1K), and the speakers are big (compared to what I have) and I can't use floorstanders because of my room ... :hissyfit::hissyfit:

What I did is to get a pair of this http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...Surround_Sound_Satellite_Speakers_AV_BP2.html and I will replace my surrounds (I have a 7.1 so I will replace the middle speakers) ... I have two rows of seats and I feel that with the set up and current satellite speakers I'm missing something ...

Question is: Is there any benefit on using two sets of front speakers??? ... I can use the speakers that I'm removing in the front with speakers A + B, space is okay because they are 6 x 4.5 x 4.5 (HXWXD) and I can place them side by side ... What is your suggestion??? ...:wave::wave:

Here is the photo of the speakers I will be replacing ...


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a feeling that two sets of front speakers are more likely to cause problems than to fix them. I have nothing to back that up with specifically, just a feeling of dread.. :hide:

JCD


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

It will screw up the imaging. the even dispersion and, probably, the spectral balance. You can try it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

In case your wondering ... I got my new speakers.

I already installed them .. they look great ..:yes::yes::yes:

Here is the Before picture  

and the after 

After I removed the old speakers, I placed them in the front ... now I have, 2 front left and 2 front rights plus the center ... :bigsmile::bigsmile:

I got the RS SPL meter, what I did is to calibrate the speakers using just L + C + R and I got it to 74-75 but when I used 2L + C + 2R the reading was 77 - 78 :scratchhead::scratchhead:

I don't know about image ... but I'm planing to use REW in a near future to see what's the difference and if it worth it to have it this way ... 

here is a before picture 

and after


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I wonder if you "stacked" them as opposed to putting them side by side if you'd get better results. I still think it'll be better with just one, but if you're going to use two..

I still love that room.. I hope mine turns out as good.

JCD


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

And I missed that you had taken some readings with one and two speakers..

those results are because your speakers are "coupling". More drivers with the same input will sound louder. I think the general rule is 4x the drivers to get a 3db boost. Since you're "only" doubling the number of drivers, I imagine it has something to do with the impedence change of driving two sets of speakers.

JCD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am curious as to how you are powering the two sets of speakers. Driving two sets can cause other issues like putting a heavy strain on the amp as you would be changing the ohms on each channel if you are just splitting the left and right signals. If your using the A/B outputs on the amp you will loose the total amount of power that the amp can output to each of the two front channels giving you no benefit to having the second set in the first place.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I am curious as to how you are powering the two sets of speakers.... If your using the A/B outputs on the amp you will loose the total amount of power that the amp can output to each of the two front channels giving you no benefit to having the second set in the first place.


That's what I'm doing now (using A+B outputs) ...:yes::yes::yes:

I don't know how this is affecting the output of the receiver ... before I did the calibration of the speakers I used the master volume at 45-50 (depending on the movie) ... now, I'm using 50-55, I think is because my center, surrounds and sub had an increase of 3 - 7dbs before the calibration, now is lower than that)..:yes::yes::yes:

Maybe when I get REW and take some measurements I will discover the pro's and con's of having this set up .... raying:raying:raying:


----------

